

Fojo.us - Open Drive : Show HN - hoogaguy
http://fojo.us

======
reubensutton
It would be great if there was a page explaining what it does, or if you could
post on here.

I'm assuming it's like a browser based Dropbox, which anyone can access if
they have the path and key right?

~~~
hoogaguy
Yup, thats it. Basic philosophy being, a pen-drive (plug n play style) but
without the hardware.

~~~
reubensutton
I like it. Some other ideas: * some sort of key file access * public password
to share contents with delete controls.

What's the storage limit?

~~~
hoogaguy
Haven't implemented any storage limit as such, but the max file size is 16mb
right now.

Key access file with delete control sounds great but wouldn't make any sense
to implement all that before the adoption kicks in. Storage limit can always
be implemented later, if the need is felt. Do you see it being regularly used
or do you think dropbox etc will still be a better for people? I was going
with the idea of making it a password protected disposable drive.

